
We’ve Got the Vaccine, Says Pentagon-Funded Company - smacktoward
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2020/03/breaking-weve-got-vaccine-says-pentagon-funded-company/163739/
======
urthen
| If regulatory hurdles can be cleared, he said in a Thursday interview, the
vaccine could start to become available in November.

So, possibly faster than some estimates, but it's not exactly tomorrow. The
headline heavily implies it's ready to go.

Also, super hilarious that instead of the headline saying "Canadian Company"
it says "Pentagon-Funded Company" \- USA! USA! USA!

~~~
rolph
i remember reading about this technology being developed in scientific
american, mid 80s. there was an uproar as the suggestion was that fruit or
vegetables could be engineered to carry a vaccine, it was about 2002 when i
first heard serious consideration of such a product from a small laboratory in
southern ontario. It was a wild ride.

